# SQOLOGY Clarksville - Feb 11



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/374446089685175??ti=ia


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*bump!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will see you there sir!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

audiophile25 said:


> I will see you there sir!


word!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I am going to try to come but I have to get approval from the p.o. to miss Sunday services.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

It's Superbowl Sunday and we're NOT hosting an event today! 

: reference to last year : see article here:

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - SQOLOGY Winter Warm-Up 2017: Clarksville, TN

...but we ARE hosting this one at the same location NEXT Sunday!

It's probably going to be cold. We'll judge in the heated garage.

AND

Audio Specialists asked me to pass along that they will offer all products in their inventory at below publishable discounts this day only - INCLUDING 40% off their stock of OAKLEY sunglasses.

You DON'T want to miss this event!

See you there...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

monday bump!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I may not be coming, having issues with my Director.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

There is white stuff on the ground, and my car is still hibernating.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

No worries, Bob - I can pick you up if ya want


----------

